# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Υδροπλάνα - Υδατοδρόμια

## Maroulis Nikos

Ξεκινούν πτήσεις που θα συνδέουν τα Ιωάννινα με Κέρκυρα και Παξούς ξεκινούν από σήμερα 12 Ιουλίου τα δύο υδροπλάνα της εταιρείας AIRSEA LINES Peagasus Aviation, που βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα για περισσότερο από ενάμιση χρόνο και λόγω γραφειοκρατικών αγκυλώσεων είχαν περιοριστεί στην Κέρκυρα και τους Παξούς.
Στόχος της εταιρείας είναι σε πλωτά αεροδρόμια να μεταβληθούν, αρχικά πιθανότατα από τον Σεπτέμβριο, το λιμάνι της Πάτρας και αργότερα τα λιμάνια των υπολοίπων νησιών του Ιονίου που θα συνδέονται καθημερινά με την Κέρκυρα, με τακτικές πτήσεις των υδροπλάνων της ιδιωτικής Ελληνοκαναδικής εταιρείας.
Στα δρομολόγια που ξεκινούν, συνδέοντας καθημερινά την Κέρκυρα με τα Ιωάννινα , το κόστος απλής διαδρομής είναι 60 euro, ενώ τα εισιτήρια μετ΄ επιστροφής θα στοιχίζει 100 euro. Επίσης, τα εισιτήρια στο δρομολόγιο Κέρκυρα – Πάτρα, που αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν το φθινόπωρο, θα κοστίζουν 85 euro η απλή μεταβίβαση και 130 η μεταβίβαση μετ΄ επιστροφής.

----------


## efouskayak

Πάμε σιγά σιγά αλλα τουλάχιστον πάμε....  :wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

θα προσγειώνονται τελικά Υδροπλάνα στη λίμνη Παμβώτιδα Ιωαννίνων μετά την υπογραφή της σχετικής απόφασης απο τον αρμόδιο υπουργό Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών κ. Μ. Λιάπη με την οποία δόθηκε η σχετική άδεια λειτουργίας αεροδρομίου επί υδάτινης επιφάνειας στη λίμνη προς την εταιρεία υδροπλάνων AIR SEA LINES PEGASUS AVIATION.

----------


## gvaggelas

Τη δρομολόγηση υδροπλάνων σε 18 άγονες γραμμές του Αιγαίου και του Ιονίου σχεδιάζει η ιδιωτική εταιρεία AirSea Lines, που ήδη εκτελεί καθημερινές πτήσεις από την Κέρκυρα προς τους Παξούς και τη Λίμνη των Ιωαννίνων. 
H διοίκηση της εταιρείας κατέθεσε προχθές στην Υπηρεσία Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (ΥΠΑ) φάκελο με το επίσημο ενδιαφέρον της για την εκτέλεση τακτικών πτήσεων προς προορισμούς της άγονης γραμμής, χωρίς να επιδοτείται από το ελληνικό Δημόσιο, όπως γίνεται σήμερα με τις Ολυμπιακές Αερογραμμές. 
H AirSea Lines ανταποκρίθηκε σε σχετική πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής για τις ενδοκοινοτικές αεροπορικές γραμμές, η οποία έχει καθορίσει ποια αεροπορικά δρομολόγια στην Ελλάδα θεωρούνται απαραίτητα για κοινωνικούς-οικονομικούς λόγους. Σημειώνεται ότι σύμφωνα με την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία, σε πρώτη φάση προκηρύσσεται διαγωνισμός για την εκμετάλλευση των γραμμών αυτών χωρίς επιδότηση από τα κοινοτικά ταμεία και το ελληνικό Δημόσιο. 
Στη συνέχεια εάν δεν υπάρξει ενδιαφερόμενος αερομεταφορέας, ακολουθεί νέος διαγωνισμός που προβλέπει την επιδότηση των γραμμών αυτών για διάστημα τριών χρόνων, δεδομένου ότι θεωρούνται απαραίτητες για τις τοπικές κοινωνίες. 
H AirSea Lines είναι η μοναδική εταιρεία που ανταποκρίθηκε στην πρώτη φάση του διαγωνισμού αυτού, του οποίου η προθεσμία εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος έληξε στις 28 Φεβρουαρίου. 
Με αμφίβια 
Σύμφωνα με τους υπευθύνους της εταιρείας, η εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων αυτών θα γίνεται με ειδικά αεροσκάφη υδροπλάνα-αμφίβια, 19 θέσεων το καθένα, τα οποία θα εμφανιστούν για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα. Τα υδροπλάνα αυτά θα μπορούν να απογειώνονται από αεροδρόμια και να προσθαλασσώνονται σε λιμάνια (και αντίστροφα) ή να πετούν κανονικά από αεροδρόμιο σε αεροδρόμιο. Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα των συγκεκριμένων αεροσκαφών είναι ότι διαθέτουν τροχούς (για προσγείωση σε αεροδρόμια) και πλωτήρες (για προσθαλάσσωση σε λιμάνια). Όταν επιχειρείται προσθαλάσσωση οι τροχοί μπαίνουν μέσα στους πλωτήρες, ενώ για τις πτήσεις από αεροδρόμιο σε αεροδρόμιο παραμένουν σταθερά κατεβασμένοι. 
Οι προορισμοί 
Βάσει του σχεδίου που έχει υποβληθεί στην ΥΠΑ, η κάλυψη των 18 δρομολογίων-προορισμών θα απαιτήσει τρία έως τέσσερα υδροπλάνα-αμφίβια. Οι προορισμοί στους οποίους σχεδιάζεται η δρομολόγηση τέτοιων αεροπλάνων είναι από Αθήνα προς Κύθηρα, Νάξο, Πάρο, Κάρπαθο, Σητεία και Σκιάθο, από Ρόδο προς Κω, Αστυπάλαια και Λέρο, από Κω προς Αστυπάλαια και Λέρο, από Αστυπάλαια προς Λέρο, από Κέρκυρα προς ¶κτιο, Κεφαλονιά και Ζάκυνθο, από ¶κτιο προς Κεφαλονιά και Ζάκυνθο και από Κεφαλονιά προς Ζάκυνθο. 
Όπως επισημαίνουν οι εκπρόσωποι της AirSea Lines, στο μέλλον τα συγκεκριμένα νησιά θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν αεροπορικώς και με άλλα μικρότερα νησάκια. 
Σημειώνεται ότι εντός των ημερών η ίδια εταιρεία ετοιμάζεται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια με υδροπλάνα από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας προς την Κέρκυρα (μέσω Ιθάκης και Λευκάδας) και τη Λίμνη των Ιωαννίνων. 


ΤΑ ΝΕΑ, 2/3/06

----------


## Michael

Μήπως τυχόν είναι γνωστό τι είδους άδεια και προσόντα απαιτούνται για τους χειριστές τους; Επίσης, μήπως έχουμε στοιχεία για το είδος της εκπαίδευσής τους;

----------


## triad

Την επανάσταση στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές, αλλά και τις αερομεταφορές προς τα ελληνικά νησιά, φιλοδοξούν να κάνουν Έλληνες επιχειρηματίες που δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα της μίσθωσης τουριστικών σκαφών, οι οποίοι σχεδιάζουν να φέρουν στη χώρα μας τα πρώτα... ιπτάμενα πλοία! 

Πρόκειται για τα υπερσύγχρονης τεχνολογίας σκάφη, που είναι παγκοσμίως γνωστά ως «WIG», τα οποία προσφέρουν θαλάσσιες μεταφορές με την ποιότητα των αεροπορικών μεταφορών! Τα πλοία αυτά μοιάζουν μεν με αεροπλάνα, αλλά η λειτουργία τους βασίζεται στο διεθνώς αποκαλούμενο «φαινόμενο επίδρασης επιφάνειας» (wing in ground effect - WIG). Τρία από τα σκάφη αυτά, με την ονομασία «Hoverwing 80», θα ναυπηγηθούν στη Γερμανία και μέσα στα ερχόμενα χρόνια αναμένεται να ανεβάσουν στα ύψη το θερμόμετρο του ανταγωνισμού στις ελληνικές θάλασσες. 

Φθηνό εισιτήριο. Στα συγκριτικά πλεονεκτήματα των σκαφών αυτών, που θα μεταφέρουν 80 επιβάτες το καθένα, περιλαμβάνονται η ταχύτητα, η άνεση, η ασφάλεια και η τήρηση με ακρίβεια λεπτού των χρόνων άφιξης και αναχώρησης. Όλα αυτά θα προσφέρονται στην τιμή του εισιτηρίου ενός πλοίου! 

Σύμφωνα με τον εκπρόσωπο της εταιρείας Flightboat Hellas (είναι αντιπρόσωπος των σκαφών αυτών στην Ελλάδα) κ. Παναγιώτη Ζάγκλη, τα πρώτα τρία σκάφη θα ναυπηγηθούν στο Αμβούργο από την εταιρεία Hoverwing GmbH. «Καταφέραμε να επιτύχουμε τη χρηματοδότηση των πρώτων τριών σκαφών Hoverwing 80 από γερμανική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία. Στη συνέχεια τα σκάφη θα ναυλωθούν σε ελληνική εταιρεία με επικεφαλής τον κ. Γκιόλμαν». Τα σκάφη Hoverwing 80 θα έχουν γερμανική σημαία και πληρώματα, ενώ το πρώτο αναμένεται στην Ελλάδα στο τέλος του 2008. 

Στην Ελλάδα, την τεχνική υποστήριξη των σκαφών Hoverwing έχει αναλάβει η εταιρεία JOIN Ltd (με έδρα την ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη στο Πέραμα), ενώ συζητείται το ενδεχόμενο να δημιουργηθεί και δεύτερη γραμμή παραγωγής Hoverwing από την ίδια τη JOIN Ltd στη χώρα μας. 

Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά. Μπορεί η εμφάνιση και το σχήμα ενός Hoverwing να «μπερδεύουν» τον επιβάτη, όμως το σκάφος ανήκει στην κατηγορία των πλοίων και δεν πρόκειται για αεροπλάνο ή υδροπλάνο. 'λλωστε, από το 2002, τα σκάφη «φαινομένου επίδρασης επιφάνειας» ταξινομήθηκαν ως πλοία από τον Διεθνή Οργανισμό Ναυτιλίας (ΙΜΟ) και τον Διεθνή Οργανισμό Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (ICAO). 

Κατασκευάζονται με ειδικές προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας, ώστε να αναπτύσσουν πολύ μεγάλες ταχύτητες (έως 112 Κόμβους ή 207 χλμ. / ώρα), η ακτίνα δράσης τους φτάνει τα 800 χιλιόμετρα, ενώ *δεν επηρεάζονται καθόλου από τον κυματισμό.* 

>>>Οποιος ξερει κατι παραπανω, ας συμπληρωσει να μαθουμε

----------


## MIRSINI

Την ερχόμενη Κυριακή το μεσημέρι, θα πραγματοποιηθεί δοκιμαστική πτήση του υδροπλάνου το οποίο θα ξεκινήσει από την Κέρκυρα θα «προσλιμνωθεί» στη Βεγορίτιδα και θα επιστρέψει πάλι στο νησί των Φαιάκων. Στόχος είναι στο μέλλον να πραγματοποιούνται πτήσεις μεταξύ Αθήνας και Πέλλας. 

Το παρόν στην εκδήλωση, που θα λαμπρύνει με την παρουσία του ο υπουργός Υγείας & Κοιν. Αλληλεγγύης Δ. Αβραμόπουλος, θα δώσουν βουλευτές, ο νομάρχης Πέλλας, οι περιφερειάρχες Κεντρικής και Δυτικής Μακεδονίας αντίστοιχα, τοπικοί άρχοντες και οικονομικοί παράγοντες της περιοχής. Τον αγιασμό θα τελέσει ο μητροπολίτης Εδέσσης κ. Ιωήλ. 

ΠΗΓΗ:EΘΝΟΣ 23/04/2006

----------


## MIRSINI

*Με...υδροπλάνα και βαπόρια.* 
Μέρα γιορτής χαρακτήρισε την σημερινή για την Πάτρα ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης, ο οποίος έφθασε στην αχαϊκή πρωτεύουσα με υδροπλάνο από τον Πειραιά, για να εγκαινιάσει τη βάση προσθαλάσσωσης και αποθαλάσσωσης των υδροπλάνων, που θα συνδέουν την πόλη με νησιά του Ιονίου. Όπως είπε ο Μ. Κεφαλογιάννης κατά την διάρκεια σύσκεψης στα γραφεία του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών, «με σύγχρονα μέσα δίνουμε εναλλακτικούς τρόπους μεταφοράς και πλέον οι κάτοικοι των νησιών δεν θα αισθάνονται απομονωμένοι».

Επίσης ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας χαρακτήρισε υψίστης σημασίας τη δρομολόγηση των υδροπλάνων και ανακοίνωσε ότι σύντομα θα αρχίσουν δρομολόγια από τον Πειραιά προς τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων και του βορείου Αιγαίου. 

Ο εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας «Αir Sea Lines» που εκμεταλλεύεται τα υδροπλάνα, τόνισε μεταξύ άλλων στην ομιλία του: «Γνωρίζαμε τις δυσκολίες του εγχειρήματος, αλλά αισθανόμαστε τυχεροί γιατί μας βοήθησαν, τόσο ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, όσο και ο υπουργός Μεταφορών Μιχάλης Λιάπης». «Η Πάτρα πλέον» -πρόσθεσε- «θα συνδέεται αεροπορικά όχι μόνο με τα νησιά του Ιονίου, αλλά και με άλλους προορισμούς, αφού στο μέλλον θα υπάρξει σύνδεση και με νησιά του Αιγαίου, αλλά και με Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη». 

Παρών στην σύσκεψη ήταν και ο Καναδός πρέσβης στην Ελλάδα ο οποίος χαρακτήρισε την δρομολόγηση των υδροπλάνων, ως άριστο παράδειγμα ελληνοκαναδικής επιχειρηματικής συνεργασίας. 

Tα δρομολόγια των υδροπλάνων από Πάτρα προς Κέρκυρα αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν την επόμενη εβδομάδα. Όπως έχει προγραμματιστεί τα δρομολόγια θα πραγματοποιούνται δύο φορές την ημέρα, πρωί και μεσημέρι, ενώ μία φορά την εβδομάδα θα υπάρχει πτήση προς τους Παξούς. Επίσης μία πτήση την εβδομάδα προς Κέρκυρα θα γίνεται μέσω των Ιωαννίνων. Η απόσταση Πάτρας - Κέρκυρας, που ακτοπλοϊκώς σήμερα καλύπτεται σε έξι ώρες, με τα υδροπλάνα μειώνεται σε περίπου 40 λεπτά. Το κόστος του εισιτηρίου θα ανέρχεται στα 80 ευρώ. Ο έλεγχος των εισιτηρίων θα γίνεται στο λιμάνι, και από εκεί οι επιβάτες θα μεταφέρονται με λεωφορεία στην πρώτη λεκάνη της Μαρίνας της Πάτρας, απ΄ όπου θα αποθαλασσώνονται τα υδροπλάνα. Αυτό θα ισχύσει προσωρινά, μέχρι δηλαδή ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πατρών δημιουργήσει τις μόνιμες εγκαταστάσεις υποδοχής των υδροπλάνων δίπλα από την Μαρίνα. 
ΠΗΓΗ :ΕΘΝΟΣ
__________________

----------


## chrb

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες και κάποιες εικόνες υπάρχουν στο site www.airsealines.com

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/5/525.html

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ - 14.6.2006*
_ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙΣ €100 ΕΚΑΤ. ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ AIRSEA LINES_ *ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΥΔΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΕΟΙ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΣΕ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΡΩΠΗ*

_Αθήνα, 14 Ιουνίου 2006. Παρουσία κυβερνητικών στελεχών, νομαρχιακών παραγόντων,  φορέων της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης και εκπροσώπων της Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (ΥΠΑ), η εταιρία υδροπλάνων AirSea Lines παρουσίασε τα μελλοντικά της επιχειρησιακά σχέδια σε ειδική εκδήλωση που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Λαγονήσι._ 

_Στην εκδήλωση παραβρέθηκαν ξένοι θεσμικοί επενδυτές από την Ευρώπη και τον Καναδά, οι οποίοι ήρθαν στη χώρα μας ως προσκεκλημένοι της AirSea Lines προκειμένου να διερευνήσουν τις προοπτικές επενδύσεων στην ελληνική αγορά._

_Σύμφωνα με τον Chief Executive Officer της AirSea Lines, κ. Steven Earle, η μοναδική εταιρία υδροπλάνων που δραστηριοποιείται στην Ελλάδα στοχεύει στην ανάπτυξη νέων τακτικών δρομολογίων που θα καλύπτουν παράκτια αστικά κέντρα, νησιά, λιμένες, καθώς και διαμερίσματα της ηπειρωτικής χώρας που διαθέτουν λίμνη._

_Η AirSea Lines προγραμματίζει επένδυση συνολικού ύψους 100 εκατομμυρίων Ευρώ για την αγορά 30 περίπου υδροπλάνων και αμφιβίων τα οποία θα εξυπηρετούν νέες γραμμές με τακτικά δρομολόγια καθόλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου. Μέρος του μελλοντικού στόλου της εταιρίας θα δρομολογηθεί σε γραμμές που θα συνδέουν την Ελλάδα με την Ιταλία και ειδικότερα την Κέρκυρα με το Μπρίντεζι και την περιοχή της Πούλιας γενικότερα._

_«Το πενταετές αναπτυξιακό σχέδιο που έχουμε για την Ελλάδα περιλαμβάνει τη δημιουργία συνολικά επτά κύριων βάσεων με κόμβους στο Ιόνιο, την Πελοπόννησο, τις Κυκλάδες, το Ανατολικό Αιγαίο, την Κρήτη και τους νομούς Αττικής και Θεσσαλονίκης», δήλωσε ο κ. Earle._ 

_«Σε συνεργασία με τα Υπουργεία Μεταφορών και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, και με τη συμπαράσταση της ΥΠΑ, καταφέραμε να δημιουργήσουμε το κατάλληλο θεσμικό και επιχειρησιακό πλαίσιο, προκειμένου να καθιερώσουμε στην Ελλάδα το υδροπλάνο ως μέσο μαζικής μεταφοράς._

_«Με τη συμπαράσταση και υποστήριξη των ίδιων φορέων θα παγιώσουμε το μέσο ως μια βιώσιμη εναλλακτική λύση ταξιδιού, τόσο για το ελληνικό επιβατικό κοινό, όσο και για τους ξένους τουρίστες που επισκέπτονται τους προορισμούς αυτούς», σημείωσε ο κ. Earle._
_«Έως τον Αύγουστο θα έχουμε προσθέσει την Κεφαλλονιά, τη Ζάκυνθο, τη Λευκάδα και την Ιθάκη στο δίκτυο προορισμών που θα εξυπηρετούμε, ενώ σύντομα θα είμαστε σε θέση να προσθέσουμε και άλλα σημεία στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα»._

_Μέχρι σήμερα, περίπου 50.000 επιβάτες έχουν ταξιδέψει με το στόλο της AirSea Lines σε κάποιο σημείο της Ελλάδας και, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Earle, οι προοπτικές ανάπτυξης του υδροπλάνου στη χώρα μας είναι σημαντικές._

_«Ο γεωγραφικός χάρτης της Ελλάδας είναι ιδανικός για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του υδροπλάνου ως μέσου μαζικής μεταφοράς, ειδικότερα για τις απομακρυσμένες νησιωτικές και ακριτικές περιοχές της ηπειρωτικής χώρας, οι οποίες θα ευνοηθούν σημαντικά, τόσο σε κοινωνικό όσο και οικονομικό επίπεδο», είπε ο κ. Earle._

_Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Earle, η AirSea Lines πρόκειται σύντομα να αποκτήσει παρουσία και επιχειρησιακή δυνατότητα και σε άλλες Ευρωπαϊκές αγορές, με προτεραιότητα στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο και σε Ιταλία, Γαλλία και Ισπανία._

_Κατά τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης, η οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε στο ξενοδοχείο Grand Resort Lagonisi, η εταιρία αποκάλυψε τη νέα της εταιρική ταυτότητα._ 


*Αποστολή του naytilia.gr βρέθηκε στην εκδήλωση της AIR SEA LINES και πέταξε με το υδροπλάνο της .....*


Φωτογραφίες με τα υδροπλάνα της AIR SEA LINES μπορείτε να δείτε στο παρακάτω Link :

http://album.naytilia.gr/main.php?g2...g2_itemId=3825

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ σοβαρή και άξια επαίνου η πρωτοβούλια από την Airsea Lines τόσο σαν επιχειριματική ιδέα όσο και σαν προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. 

Οι γραμμές που έχουν δρομολογηθεί είναι αρκετά έξυπνες και θα λύσουν τα χέρια στο επιβατικό κοινό. Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η υπό συζήτηση, δρομολόγηση πτήσης από τη Θεσσαλονίκη στη Πάτρα.

Κάποια από τα ερωτήματα που έχω εγώ και πιθάνον και αρκετός κόσμος είναι, α) τα όρια των σκαφών στις καιρικές συνθήκες και β) χώρος των αποσκευών που δεν φάνηκε να είναι αρκετός σε σύγκριση με άλλα μεταφορικά μέσα. Τα παραπάνω ερωτήματα λογικά θα απαντηθούν τις ερχόμενες ημέρες.

Σε παρόμοιο κλίμα μεταφορών με υδροπλάνα, που η σοβαρή διαφορά είναι ότι μπορούν να κάνουν zoom σε αρκετές περιοχές με υδάτινο περιβάλλον (πχ Λίμνη Ιωαννίνων στην οποία θα δρομολογηθεί σκάφος αν θυμάμαι καλά από τη Κεφαλλονιά) και να επιτύχουν εύκολη και γρήγορη μεταφορά, πιστεύω πως η αγορά θα εύκολα θα ζητούσε και κάποιον επενδυτή μεταφοράς προϊόντων με αντίστοιχο μέσο.

----------


## Asterias

*WWW.AIRSEALINES.COM*

----------


## elpida

ΑΣΤΕΡΙΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΧΘΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΗΤΑΝΕ Η ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΥΔΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ!!!ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΙΠΤΗ?ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΑΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΑΘΑ!!!!ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΕΣ ΤΑ ΥΔΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ Η ΟΧΙ ??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Asterias

Πολύ ωραία ήταν. Αρκετά πρωτότυπη η όλη διαδικασία. Την άποψή μου την έγραψα και παραπάνω. Απρόσεκτη σε βλέπω :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## panzan

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τα ιπτάμενα πλοία (Ground Effect Ship) μπορείτε να βρείτε στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους στο διαδίκτυο

www.flyship.de

www.flightship.bravehost.com

----------


## panzan

Μιλάμε για το υπερσύγχρονης τεχνολογίας FLYSHIP 80, που αναμένεται να φέρει επανάσταση στις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές της χώρας μας προς τις αρχές του 2009.

Η εμφάνιση του FLYSHIP 80 μπερδεύει καθώς δεν είναι λίγοι όσα το χαρακτηρίζουν αεροπλάνο ή υδροπλάνο. Όμως, ανήκει στην κατηγορία του πλοίου αφού από το 2002 τα σκάφη «φαινομένου επίδρασης επιφάνειας» ταξινομήθηκαν ως πλοία από τον Διεθνή Οργανισμό Ναυτιλίας (ΙΜΟ) σε συνεργασία με τον Διεθνή Οργανισμό Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας (ICΑΟ). Έμπνευση για την κατασκευή του αποτέλεσε το πέταγμα του γλάρου, που συχνά πετά πάνω από τα κύματα χωρίς να κουνά για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα τα φτερά του. Ομοίως, τα ιπτάμενα... πλοία εκμεταλλεύονται το φαινόμενο επιφανείας «Wing in ground effect» (WIG), χάρη στο οποίο κρατούνται σε απόσταση από τη θάλασσα ή το έδαφος με την αρκετά μεγάλη δύναμη του αέρα που εγκλωβίζεται μεταξύ της πτέρυγας και της θάλασσας. Συγκεκριμένα, όταν ένα αεροδυναμικού σχήματος σκάφος τύπου WIG πετάει λίγο πάνω από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας, δημιουργείται ένα δυνατό στρώμα αέρα που το κρατά σε αυτό το ύψος. Η δύναμη αυτή είναι 250% μεγαλύτερη απ' ό,τι αν το σκάφος βρισκόταν σε ελεύθερη πτήση, δηλαδή πολύ πιο ψηλά από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας ή την επιφάνεια της ξηράς και πιο συγκεκριμένα, σε ύψος μεγαλύτερο από το μισό του ανοίγματος των πτερύγων του. Έτσι, χρειάζεται μηχανή μικρής ιπποδύναμης για την κίνησή του σε αντίθεση με ένα αεροπλάνο ή ένα πλοίο που απαιτούν μηχανές πολύ μεγαλύτερης ιπποδύναμης για να μεταφέρουν το ίδιο φορτίο, επειδή το πρώτο πετάει πολύ ψηλότερα και το δεύτερο κινείται μέσα στο νερό.
Τα σκάφη κατασκευάζει η γερμανική εταιρεία FLYSHIP GmbH και τα αποκλειστικά δικαιώματα εκπροσώπησής της σε Ελλάδα και Κύπρο έχει ο κ. Παναγιώτης Ζάγκλης. Οι δηλώσεις του τελευταίου στο nautica αντικατοπτρίζουν σε ποιο στάδιο βρίσκεται η όλη διαδικασία: «Πρόσφατα, μετά και τη δεύτερη επίσκεψη στη χώρα μας του διευθυντή Πωλήσεων και υψηλόβαθμου στελέχους της γερμανικής εταιρείας, ανακοινώθηκε ότι το ναυπηγείο έχει προβεί στη σύναψη συμφωνίας για τη χρηματοδότηση των τεσσάρων πρώτων FLYSHIP 80, τα οποία θα ναυλωθούν με όρους μακροχρόνιας μίσθωσης, διάρκειας 8-15 χρόνων. Επίσης, μας ανακοινώθηκε ότι μόλις "έκλεισε" συμφωνία για την κατασκευή των πρώτων τεσσάρων FLYSHIP 80 για την περιοχή της Βαλτικής (Γερμανία)». Από ελληνικής πλευράς έντονο ενδιαφέρον έχει δείξει μια ισχυρή κοινοπραξία αποτελούμενη από μια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, με επιχειρηματίες, ακτοπλόους, ναυτιλιακούς πράκτορες κ.ά. για την κατ' αρχήν μακροχρόνια μίσθωση των επόμενων δύο FLYSHIP 80 (δηλαδή του νούμερου πέντε και έξι στη σειρά ναυπήγησης).
Στα πλεονεκτήματα των FLYSHIP 80, που θα μεταφέρουν 80 επιβάτες το καθένα (διατίθεται ακόμη και η έκδοση FLYSHIP 100 με 100 επιβάτες με θέσεις οικονομικής κατηγορίας, με τα ίδια τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά), συγκαταλέγονται η χαμηλή κατανάλωση ναυτιλιακού καυσίμου, το χαμηλό κόστος λειτουργίας-συντήρησης που συνδέεται άμεσα με τα φθηνά εισιτήρια, ο μειωμένος εξωτερικός θόρυβος λόγω της κάλυψης που έχουν οι έλικες, η δυνατότητα να συνεχιστεί με ασφάλεια το ταξίδι σε περίπτωση βλάβης της μίας κύριας μηχανής με τη χρήση μικρότερης εφεδρικής, η εύκολη πρόσβαση παντού χάρη στα αναδιπλούμενα πτερύγια χωρίς να υπάρχουν ιδιαίτερες λιμενικές εγκαταστάσεις και ο σεβασμός στο περιβάλλον. Αλλά και για τους επιβάτες τα πλεονεκτήματα είναι σημαντικά: πολυτέλεια και άνεση στις ευρύχωρες καμπίνες (1,5 τ.μ. / άτομο), μικρότερη διάρκεια διαδρομών, αποφυγή ναυτίας αλλά και υψοφοβίας. Δεν έχουμε, λοιπόν, παρά να αναμένουμε τις αρχές του 2009, όταν θα μπορούμε να φτάσουμε στη Σαντορίνη σε 1 ώρα και 12' και από εκεί σε 20' στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης, ταξιδεύοντας με ταχύτητα πάνω από 200 χλμ./ώρα και πετώντας μέχρι και Ι 2 μέτρα πάνω από το κύμα...

*Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά*
*Ναυπηγείο:* FLYSHIP GmbH (Αμβούργο)
*Ολικό μήκος:* 36,6 μ.
*Μέγιστο πλάτος:* 37,0 μ.
*Πλάτος (με σηκωμένα φτερά):* 14,1 μ.
*Συνολικό ύψος (με την ουρά):* 10 μ.
*Επιφάνεια καμπίνας:* 125τ.μ.
*Αριθμός επιβατών:* 80 (VIΡ και οικονομική) συν 3 μέλη πληρώματος
*Συνολικό βάρος:* περίπου 40 τόνοι
*Συνολικό ωφέλιμο φορτίο:* περίπου 10 τόνοι
*Ισχύς ταξιδιού:* μεταξύ 1.000 και 1.300 kW *
*Πιστοποίηση:* Germanischer Loyd's
*Ταχύτητα ταξιδιού:* 112 knots (ή 207 χλμ./ώρα)
*Κατανάλωση καυσίμου:* μεταξύ 1,5 και 2,5 It* - 100 χλμ./θέση
*Μέγιστο ύψος κύματος για αποθαλάσσωση:* 2,5 μ.
*Μέγιστο ύψος κύματος ταξιδιού:* 5 μ.
(* οι διαφορετικές τιμές σχετίζονται με τις καιρικές συνθήκες)

*Δρομολόγιο Χρόνος Εισιτήριο*
*Πειραιάς - Σαντορίνη* 1.12' 53,78 ευρώ
*Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο* 0.20' 25,65 ευρώ
*Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο* 1.36' 72,00 ευρώ
*Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο - Λεμεσός* 5.30' 239,18 ευρώ

*Σημ.: Ενδεικτικό δρομολόγιο και κόστος εισιτηρίου ανά
100 χλμ.: 22,43 ευρώ
(Στην ανωτέρω τιμή δεν περιλαμβάνονται φόροι π.χ. ΦΠΑ, NAT, Λ.Τ. και ασφάλιστρα)



_Κείμενο: Γιώτα Τέσση_

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ουσιαστικά θα είναι το μέλλον

----------


## MIRSINI

Tην έναρξη λειτουργίας δύο νέων υδατοδρομίων στη μαρίνα Λευκάδας και στο λιμάνι Bαθύ της Iθάκης ανακοίνωσε χθες η εταιρεία υδροπλάνων AirSea Lines. Oι πτήσεις από την Iθάκη ξεκίνησαν το περασμένο Σάββατο και εκτελούνται καθημερινά. H τιμή του εισιτηρίου ανά προορισμό ορίστηκε στα 75 ευρώ για τους ενήλικες και σε 60 ευρώ για τα παιδιά.
Oι πτήσεις από και προς τη Λευκάδα θα ξεκινήσουν στις 29 Oκτωβρίου με την έναρξη του χειμερινού προγράμματος πτήσεων.
Πηγη Έθνος

----------


## Kyriakos

> Oι πτήσεις από και προς τη Λευκάδα θα ξεκινήσουν στις 29 Oκτωβρίου με την έναρξη του χειμερινού προγράμματος πτήσεων.
> Πηγη Έθνος


Από που? προς Λευκάδα?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μια επιστροφή από το μέλλον!!!
Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι ένα *ελληνικής κατασκευής* *υδροπλάνο* (σχεδιασμένο και με τεχνογνωσία τηςς βρετανικής Blackburn), στο λιμενίσκο της Ντάπιας στις Σπέτσες το 1930!!! Από κάρτ ποστάλ της εποχής.

----------


## lifesea

Στις 15 Μαΐου ξεκινούν τα δρομολόγια των υδροπλάνων συνδέοντας την Αττική με το Αιγαίο και την Κέρκυρα με τα υπόλοιπα νησιά του Ιονίου και την Πάτρα. 


Όπως αναφέρουν Τα έα της Πέμπτης, την παραπάνω ημερομηνία θα πραγματοποιηθούν οι πρώτες πτήσεις υδροπλάνων από το Λαύριο προς την Ίο και την Κάλυμνο, δηλαδή στα δύο λιμάνια του Αιγαίου όπου έχει ήδη εγκριθεί η άδεια υδατοδρομίου. 


Για τη Μύκονο, την Πάρο, τη Σαντορίνη και την Κω θα χρησιμοποιούνται αμφίβια αεροσκάφη των 19 θέσεων, τα οποία εκτός από πλωτήρες για την ασφαλή προσθαλάσσωσή τους διαθέτουν και τροχούς ώστε να προσγειώνονται και σε αεροδρόμια. 


Προς τα τέλη Μαΐου αναμένεται να ξεκινήσουν και οι πτήσεις από την Κέρκυρα προς τους Παξούς, την Ιθάκη, τη Λευκάδα, την Πάτρα και το αεροδρόμιο της Κεφαλλονιάς. 


Όπως, ανακοίνωσε στη Βουλή ο υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μανώλης Κεφαλογιάννης, οργανώνονται και οι πρώτες δωρεάν πτήσεις υδροπλάνων προς τα νησιά της άγονης γραμμής, με πρώτα στη λίστα τα Αντικύθηρα των 24 μόνιμων κατοίκων, την Ανάφη και τα Ψαρά. 

Όπως αναφέρουν στελέχη της εταιρείας AirSea Lines, πρόκειται για πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα, χωρίς ωστόσο να δίνουν λεπτομέρειες για το πότε θα αρχίσουν να πραγματοποιούνται οι πτήσεις.

news.in.gr

----------


## gvaggelas

Στην υπογραφή κοινών υπουργικών αποφάσεων για τη δημιουργία 26 νέων υδατοδιαδρόμων, κυρίως σε απομονωμένα μικρά νησιά, προχωρούν οι υπουργοί Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας Μ.Κεφαλογιάννης και Μεταφορών Μ.Λιάπης. 
Έτσι  ο συνολικός αριθμός των προορισμών με υδροπλάνα αυξάνεται σε 36. 
Παράλληλα, εξετάζεται η δυνατότητα παροχής χρηματοδοτικής ενίσχυσης για την εκτέλεση δρομολογίων δημόσιας υπηρεσίας με υδροπλάνα για τη δωρεάν μεταφορά των κατοίκων, που θα αναβαθμίσει την ποιότητα ζωής και θα δώσει προοπτική στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη των τοπικών κοινωνιών, στα μικρά και απομακρυσμένα νησιά που ο πληθυσμός τους δεν ξεπερνά τους 1.000 κατοίκους.
Υδατοδρόμια θα δημιουργηθούν σε Αγιο Ευστράτιο, Ανάφη, Αντικύθηρα, Δονούσα, Ερεικούσα, Ηρακλειά, Θύμαινα, Κουφονήσι, Λειψούς, Μαθράκι, Νίσυρο, Οθωνούς, *Οινούσσες*, Σίκινο, Σχοινούσα, Τήλο, Φολέγανδρο, Φούρνους, Χάλκη και *Ψαρά*.
Με κοινές υπουργικές αποφάσεις των ΥΕΝ και Μεταφορών έχουν αδειοδοτηθεί μέχρι σήμερα υδατοδρόμια στους λιμένες Πατρών, Λαυρίου, Καλύμνου, Λευκάδας, Κέρκυρας, Παξών, Ιθάκης, Ίου και Ιωαννίνων. 
Ήδη εκτελούνται δρομολόγια υδροπλάνων από την Πάτρα προς την Κέρκυρα και τα Ιωάννινα, καθώς και από το λιμένα Λαυρίου προς Κυκλάδες - Δωδεκάνησα.
Ξεκίνησαν ήδη διαδικασίες για την έγκριση υδατοδρομίων στην περιοχή της Κρήτης, στη Σητεία, στον Αγιο Νικόλαο, στην Ιεράπετρα, στο Ρέθυμνο, στα Χανιά και στη Γαύδο. Εξάλλου δύο νέες εταιρείες εκδήλωσαν ήδη το ενδιαφέρον τους να δρομολογήσουν υδροπλάνα από τη Θεσσαλονίκη στη Χαλκιδική, στην περιοχή του Αγίου Όρους, στη Λήμνο, στη Μυτιλήνη, στη Χίο και στα νησιά του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου και από το Λαύριο προς Πάτρα, Καλαμάτα και Γύθειο.

ΑΝΑΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΣΗ: Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## Apostolos

Η Aegean Speed Lines ενδιαφερετε να αποκτήσει WIG αερόπλοια. Κάτι μεταξύ υδροπλάνου και πλοίου που εκμετελεύεται το ground effect

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την παρουσίαση που είχε γίνει στο Καβούρι. Το *nautilia.gr* είχε βρεθεί εκεί και μάλιστα πετάξαμε .

DSC00156.jpg

DSC00160.jpg

DSC00159.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μερικές ακόμη φώτογραφίες όχι όμως απο την παραουσίαση. Έχω πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες όποιος επιθυμεί να μου στείλει P.M.


DF6C8922.jpg

DF6C8925.jpg

DF6C8940.jpg

DF6C8991.1.jpg

DF6C9002.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και κάποιες τελευταίες φωτογραφίες .


DF6C9022.jpg

DF6C9063.jpg

DF6C9154.jpg

DF6C9354.jpg

DF6C8961.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απο ότι φαίνεται ξεκινούν δρομολόγια σχετικό δημοσίευμα στην ιστοσελίδα in.gr και στην τοπική εφημερίδα *Ναξία* .

ydroplana.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στην Πάτμο πότε θα πάνε? Το καλοκαίρι είδα είχαν προετημάσει το terminal υποδοχής των υδροπλάνων

----------


## Leo

Και να ήταν μόνο η Πάτμος που περιμένει? Δεν ξέρω γιατί  δεν "έκατσε" στο Αιγαίο και πάει καλά στο Ιόνιο? Τι τρέχει δεν κατλαβαίνω.. :Confused: .

----------


## iletal1

ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΙΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΛΙΟ/07 ΜΕ ΤΟ ΥΔΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ/ΑΠΟΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΔΩ. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ΥΔΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΑΠΟΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΟ 5-7-07.jpg

ΥΔΡΟΠΛΑΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ 5-7-07.jpg

----------


## Leo

'Ενα μακροχρόνιο πρόβλημα που πουλάει σε προεκλογικές περιόδους κυρίως, αλλά παραμένει αγκάθι μπορεί και να βρεί τη λύση του όπως αναφέρεται στις σελίδες του *Capital.gr*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## scoufgian

Ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο ,φιλοξενει σημερα ,η εφημεριδα, ΤΑ ΝΕΑ, στο εσωτερικο της,με θεμα Η ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΑ ΥΔΡΟΠΛΑΝΑ.Περιληπτικα, να σας πουμε ,οτι στο τομεα των υδροπλανων, θα ενταχθει και μια νεα εταιρια ,με το ονομα ,ARGO AIRWAYS και η οποια θα πραγματοποιει δρομολογια ,σε πρωτη φαση ,απο το Βολο προς το Πειραια-Αλοννησο-Σκιαθο-Σκοπελο-Θεσ/νικη.Ολο το αρθρο *εδω* .

----------


## Leo

Α!!! καλάααα κρασάαααα θυμάστε την διαφήμιση ε? Φιλε scoufgian, νιός είμουνα και γέρασα.... Τελικά μόνο Πάτρα και Ιόνια Νησιά δουλεύει λίγο το σύστημα. Τα άλλα δρομολόγια έμειναν στα ράφια των υπουγρείων αφού φωτογραφήθηκαν στα δοκιμαστικά ταξίδα κατα καιρούς διάφοροι υπουργοί, βουλευτές κλπ.

----------


## Leo

Βρέθηκα στην Πάτρα σήμερα και είδα το θαλασσοπούλι να φθάνει στις 11.45 και αν αναχωρεί στις 13.15 (οι ώρες περίπου). Δεν είχα χρόνο να περιμένω αναχώρηση για Κέρκυρα, αλλά δείτε το στον προβλήτα πρόσδεσης του μέσα στην βόρεια (πρώτη) μαρίνα της Πάτρας.

ydroplano.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Μετά την πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του φίλου Leo, ας ανεβάσω και γω δύο σημερινές...

----------


## Orion_v

Οπα !! περναμε σιγα σιγα και σε αλλα "χωραφια" ? :lol: 
Ωραιος , ( ολα τα εχετε πια εκει στα δυτικα , και ομορφα πλοια και υδροπλανα , ναι ζηλευω λιγο :mrgreen :Smile: 

Ομολογω οτι δεν το ειχα δει το θεμα , και βλεποντας και τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του Νικου στις προηγουμενες σελιδες επαθα πλακα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Οπα !! περναμε σιγα σιγα και σε αλλα "χωραφια" ? :lol: 
> Ωραιος , ( ολα τα εχετε πια εκει στα δυτικα , και ομορφα πλοια και υδροπλανα , ναι ζηλευω λιγο :mrgreen
> 
> Ομολογω οτι δεν το ειχα δει το θεμα , και βλεποντας και τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του Νικου στις προηγουμενες σελιδες επαθα πλακα !!!


Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, δεν έχουμε παράπονο εδώ στα δυτικά!! Όλο και κάτι θα βρούμε να χαζέψουμε (ζήλευε!!! :Very Happy:  -πλάκα κάνω, έτσι?!?!?!?)! Η καλύτερη φάση είναι να το βλέπεις να απογειώνεται φίλε Orion_v! Ήθελα να βγάλω και την απογείωση, αλλά εκείνη τη στιγμή έσκασε μύτη το Hellenic Spirit που έμπαινε στο λιμάνι και...προτίμησα να φωτογραφίσω το θηρίο!!!

----------


## Trakman

Ας βάλω και μια προσθαλάσσωση που παρολίγο να προλάβω... Μου την έκοψε την τελευταία στιγμή η πλώρη του Ionian Queen!

----------


## kalypso

τα δρομολόγια της Air Sea Lines για τον Οκτώβριο

*ΤΡΙΤΗ & ΠΕΜΠΤΗ:* *ΠΑΤΡΑ* αναχώρηση 13:50
*ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ* άφιξη 14:25 - αναχώρηση 15:00
*ΙΘΑΚΗ* άφιξη 15:20 - αναχώρηση 15:40
*ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* άφιξη 16:00

*ΤΡΙΤΗ & ΠΕΜΠΤΗ: ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ* αναχώρηση 08:00
*ΙΘΑΚΗ* άφιξη 08:55 - αναχώρηση 09:05
*ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ* άφιξη 09:25 - αναχώρηση 10:00
*ΠΑΤΡΑ* άφιξη 10:35

----------


## kalypso

*Τιμές ανά άτομο και διαδρομή*

ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ *120,00* *A/R *180,00*
ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΑ *70,00* *A/R *100,00*
ΠΑΤΡΑ-ΙΘΑΚΗ *70,00* *A/R *100,00*

_* H τιμή αυτή ισχύει εφόσον εκδωθούν τα εισιτήρια ταυτόχρονα_

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Εχει  αρχισει εδώ και καιρο το υδροπλάνο στο βολο . Λιγο καθυστερημενα η ενημέρωση .......
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2009/10...post_4249.html

----------


## Apostolos

Γύρω στα 57 ευρώ το εισιτήριο για τις Σποράδες και θέλουν σύντομα να συνδέσουν το Βόλο με το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος. Αραγε δια θαλάσσης?

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Γύρω στα 57 ευρώ το εισιτήριο για τις Σποράδες και θέλουν σύντομα να συνδέσουν το Βόλο με το Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος. Αραγε δια θαλάσσης?


αν εχει 57 ως τις Σποραδες ποσο θα εχει ως το Βενιζελος?? 250 ευρω???

----------


## Eng

Εγω δεν ξερω (για την ωρα τα εισητηρια) αλλα μπορω να φωτογραφισω το υδροπλανο. Ειναι ξερετε..πιο οικονομικο.. :Very Happy: 

DSC02280.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Εγω δεν ξερω (για την ωρα τα εισητηρια) αλλα μπορω να φωτογραφισω το υδροπλανο. Ειναι ξερετε..πιο οικονομικο..
> 
> DSC02280.JPG


Πολύ καλή φώτο φίλε ENG !!!!

----------


## Eng

Αφιερωμενη στον Dimitrisvolos..

DSC02302.JPG

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Αφιερωμενη στον Dimitrisvolos..
> 
> DSC02302.JPG


teleia 

euxaristw poly , lupamai pou den borw auti ti stigmi na adapodwsw ...


U.G sugnomi gia ta greeklish eimai sto exwteriko auti ti stigmi ..

----------


## Thodwris

το site της airsealines δειχνει msg - under construction. 

Η εταιρια υπαρχει ακομα?

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν υφίσταται άλλο!

----------


## Nautilia News

ydroplana.jpg

*Σε Σύρο, Νάξο και Αμοργό τα πρώτα υδατοδρόμια στις Κυκλάδες*

----------


## Nautilia News

hellenic_seaplanes_logo.png

*Hellenic Seaplanes: Έλαβε περιβαλλοντική άδεια για το υδατοδρόμιο Τήνου*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Βάζει μπρος για το υδατοδρόμιο ο Δήμος Μώλου – Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/vazi...-konstantinou/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η αποκεντρωμένη διοίκηση Αιγαίου στέκεται εμπόδιο στα υδατοδρόμια*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/apok...a-ydatodromia/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Χαμένο και αυτό το καλοκαίρι για τα υδροπλάνα…*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...-ta-ydroplana/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ν. Σαντορινιός: Tο Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας έχει στηρίξει έμπρακτα τα υδατοδρόμια από την πρώτη στιγμή*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/santori...s-ydatodromia/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Χάθηκε και το 2017 και το 2018 για τα Υδατοδρόμια*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/ydatodromia/ .

----------

